# Exterior/ Curb appeal



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
Is a fascia & gutters going up ?
Is the siding wood ? Wood trim around the windows ?
I went with constrasting colors for house/trim
My house used to be all white & it just looked plain

Shutters & a matching painted front door


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Ide be throwing a deck out there.


----------



## Densec (Oct 21, 2008)

*Shutters*

Shutters would definitely add to the appeal. I am thinking about doing the same.


----------



## Blackwater (Mar 4, 2010)

Man looks a mess doesnt it? This is my sisters house that im remolding top to bottom. Lucky for them they moved to Australia. I have gone some grading and removed the fence back to mid section of the house, put in and raised the gardens which will have gray rock surrounding them. In front of the fence “where it will be” will have raised gardens and a gate right in the middle. I have some better photos that I have seem to have lost. I cant find them in the computer....this sucks!



















The gardens you see now in the photos are no longer there. The sit up about 10 inchs and slope outward with the guttters piped under them. I got to find the other photos!


----------



## MRicha (Apr 17, 2012)

*CurpAppealConcepts.com*

I heard of this website from a friend of mine www.CurbAppealConcepts.com and I reluctantly tried them out. My friend raved about how amazing the results were but I was still unsure. I sent them a picture of my home and using whatever newfangled computer technology they have...they took my ideas and they totally transformed the house into something spectacular. I even got a detailed report of each plant, fixture, paint color...you name it. With the before and after photographs as well as the report I my husband and I were able to do the majority of the work ourselves rather then having to over-pay unreliable contractors. I was so pleased that I have used them for interior designs on my home as well.

I seriously suggest checking them out. 
You won't regret it.


----------

